# grinding dried cayenne peppers advice please



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

I was given 50 dried cayenne peppers as a thank you from a young couple who are using a dehydrator I gave them. I do believe that's a life time supply for me  
Many people on HT grow hot peppers and dry them so I would like to ask for some advice. I would like to grind them but I wonder what method you prefer? I hesitate to use my blender in case the peppers leave too much "cayenne heat" on the blades. Some websites suggest a old coffee grinder and I do have one kicking around from when I got a new one as a gift. Does that work?
I'm not sure I could see myself mashing them to a powder with my mortar and pestle.


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

Yes old coffee grinder will work. Try a few and if not satisfied try freezing the grind.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Food processor. Small batches.


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

Thank you for the suggestions. I also have a small food processor stashed in a closet,I think I'll try both methods for future reference.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I think I'd leave them whole and then grind or re-hydrate as needed.
I believe they would maintain more flavor that way.


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

Process the whole batch. Separate into servings of your choice. Place in freezer grade ziplocks with as much air as possible forced out. Vacuum pack that if you have the means. Freeze. 

Cleanup of whatever you use to grind;

Rinse with hot tap water, dry. Run oil through, capsaicin is soluble in oil(olive, vegetable, peanut, grape seed etc). Then, soap and water to get rid of the oil.

Cleanup is a bit of a pain, don’t run individual batches because of that.


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

I agree with BFF and would keep them whole till needed. Thats what I do with my dried peppers but Ive never done cayenne so maybe different. No matter what you decide, be sure to grind near an open window or at least somewhere ventilated and wear rubber gloves when handling in quantity.


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

I did wonder about cleaning the grinder so that residue would be completely eliminated, and would not have thought to use oil. I can see how a well ventilated area would be important. I pureed a pile of onions once in my blender and practically seared my nose and eyes when I stuck my face close to the opening to see how diced they were. I could only imagine cayenne.....


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

alida said:


> I did wonder about cleaning the grinder so that residue would be completely eliminated, and would not have thought to use oil. I can see how a well ventilated area would be important. I pureed a pile of onions once in my blender and practically seared my nose and eyes when I stuck my face close to the opening to see how diced they were. I could only imagine cayenne.....


I roasted chiles in my oven once because i wasnt thinking. It was bad! Even my poor dogs were affected.


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

alida said:


> I did wonder about cleaning the grinder so that residue would be completely eliminated, and would not have thought to use oil......... I could only imagine cayenne.....


It’s an old Indian trick. 

Cayenne is a Barbie pepper.


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I think I'd leave them whole and then grind or re-hydrate as needed.
> I believe they would maintain more flavor that way.


I had not considered rehydrating at all. It would be a good experiment, which I'm going to mention to the couple who gave them to me. They are huge fans of hot food.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

alida said:


> I had not considered rehydrating at all.


Lots of Mexican recipes start out with "soak your dried chili's in hot water"

My Great Grandmother would grow hot peppers and string them up on pieces of sewing thread and hang them until needed.


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Lots of Mexican recipes start out with "soak your dried chili's in hot water"
> 
> My Great Grandmother would grow hot peppers and string them up on pieces of sewing thread and hang them until needed.


You loose a lot of vitamins that way versus modern techniques, but so what.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Skamp said:


> You loose a lot of vitamins that way versus modern techniques, but so what.


She was born in the 1800's.
That was the "modern technique" to her.


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

She also ate dandelion. Can you expand on her diet?


----------



## ticndig (Sep 7, 2014)

I grow , dry , grind and eat the world's hottest peppers in an old coffee grinder . that's all I use it for as peppers are part of my everyday diet and it sees regular use.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

I grow habaneros every year. This year I am growing Carolina reapers and ghost pepper. Carolina reapers are HOT!

I like to dry them crispy dry. (One year I let them dry on cookie sheets on my truck's dash with the windows rolled up parked in the sun. It worked great but I couldn't enter my truck for several days.)

Then I put them in a ziplock bag and crush them with a rolling pin.

Then I feed them a little at the time into a small electric coffee mill that my wife does not use.

It makes a very fine powder that I put in a salt shaker and eat on most everything.

This looks like the coffee mill I use:


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

So I experimented, by a open window, with the coffee grinder. They peppers ground up beautifully and I have the result in a 6oz canning jar. The initial smell was quite strong, but now it's a good smell - and now I know how tasteless the store bought stuff is in comparison. I did clean the grinder with oil as suggested,and now it's airing out on the balcony. I've been developing a taste for Indian cooking lately and many recipes call for grinding spices fresh. I do believe this coffee grinder will be my spice grinder now.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

I use an old coffee grinder and I wear gloves. It only takes 1 time of accidentally rubbing your face or nose while you’re grinding hot peppers to appreciate some cheap gloves.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

I used to use a dehydrater and then a coffee grinder for cayenne peppers. That was about 15 years ago. I think I still have some left!


----------



## tlrnnp67 (Nov 5, 2006)

Alida,

If you don't want to deal with the oil for clean-up, most of the modern grinders are built so that the grinding chamber and lid assembly twist off of the base, so you can just pop them in the dishwasher. They're only a few dollars.


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

tlrnnp67 said:


> Alida,
> 
> If you don't want to deal with the oil for clean-up, most of the modern grinders are built so that the grinding chamber and lid assembly twist off of the base, so you can just pop them in the dishwasher. They're only a few dollars.


Thank you for this point. It took a little work,but the oil was effective. I'll remember this tip if I start using the grinder enough that cleaning with oil and the soap/water doesn't work well anymore. My 'new" grinder is 7 years old, my old one is at least twenty years old I guess. I did a quick search of the new models and it's interesting that the ones on the market are all coffee AND spice grinders.


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

tlrnnp67 said:


> Alida,
> 
> If you don't want to deal with the oil for clean-up, most of the modern grinders are built so that the grinding chamber and lid assembly twist off of the base, so you can just pop them in the dishwasher. They're only a few dollars.


To the discerning palate, soap and water (i.e. the diswasher), won’t cut it.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

have heard that the blenders with the screw on base to the pitcher can be used with a canning jar, that said, put peppers in jar, screw on base, process, sit the jar upright and give time to settle, remove base and put on lid


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

alida said:


> Thank you for the suggestions. I also have a small food processor stashed in a closet,I think I'll try both methods for future reference.


Which ever grinder you decide to use, I suggest doing it out in the yard. When you are finished put the pepper in a sealed container and store it in the barn. Then pour gas on the grinder and burn it.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I use an old timey hand cranked meat grinder for my dried peppers. I find it's easy to use and never hard to clean up after. Soap and water catches it, then a light coating of cooking spray, wiped down with a paper towel. Keeps the cast iron from rusting. That old grinder gets a lot of use in my kitchen... Mostly veggies... Great for boiled eggs too.... Even run a bit of meat through it once in a while!


----------

